# Gentoo Minimal Installation: Atheros AR8161 Netzwerkprobleme

## HanZ4000

Hallo sehr geehrte Gentoo - Gemeinde,

Ich bin Neu hier im Forum und habe im laufe meines Studiums mit Gentoo zutun bekommen. Nun wollte ich das OS mal auf meinem Laptop installieren mithilfe der Minimal-CD.

Gleich im ersten Punkt des Gentoo Handbuchs bleibe ich stecken: Die Konfiguration des Netzwerks funktioniert nicht. Ich bekomme keine Internetverbindung zustande. net-setup eth0 bringt keine Abhilfe. Auch die manuelle Konfiguration schlug fehl, da ich nicht wusste welchen Treiber ich mit "modprobe" nachladen muss.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

Nach einiger Recherche kam ich drauf, das es mit dem Netzwerkgerät "Atheros AR8161" häufiger Probleme gibt. Da ich vor allem Deutschsprachig bin, konnte ich bisher keine erfolgreiche Lösung für mich im internationalen Forum  finden. Deswegen frage ich hier mal im deutschsprachigem Forum nach und hoffe, das mir jemand auf deutsch weiterhelfen kann.

Hier die Daten des Laptops bezüglich Netzwerk: 

#lspci | grep -i eth

Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit ethernet (rev 10)

Als Gentoo Kernel ist es der aktuelle von der Webseite.

Folgendes Notebook verwende ich: Asus F55A-SX091D 

Falls noch weitere fragen offen sind, hänge ich sie natürlich sofort in das Thema an! 

Ich würde mich gerne über jede Hilfe für mich Gentoo-Linux-Neuling freuen !

----------

## syn0ptik

Du musst nachladen klein stage

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3/default/20130411/stage3-amd64-20130411.tar.bz2

Übersetzen das kernel und iwconfig mit wpa?supplicant.

Mein livecd geringer 214Mb mit wenige kernel's

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn die Gentoo Live-CD keinen passenden Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte hat kannst du auch eine andere Live-CD benutzen. Das wäre wesentlich einfacher als zu versuchen bei der Live-CD einen Treiber zu installieren.

SystemRescueCD soll angeblich recht gut sein und basiert auch auf Gentoo:

http://www.sysresccd.org/

EDIT:

Zur Info, die SystemRescueCD benutzt auf der Konsole eine andere Shell (Z-Shell oder Korn-Shell, bin mir nicht ganz sicher) als die Live-CD von Gentoo wodurch das "Feeling" etwas anderes ist. Aber der Funktionsumfang ist mehr oder weniger der selbe.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich nutze für meine Gentoo Installationen immer eine Sabayon Live CD. Die bringt sehr viele Treiber mit und läuft in den allermeisten Fällen ootb. Selbst mein etwas schwieriges Broadcom WLan hat hier sofort funktioniert, was nicht einmal Ubuntu schaffte. Damit hat man dann immer noch ein Gentoo als Unterbau. Ich "klaue" mir da auch manchmal die ein oder andere Konfigurationsdatei, wenn ich mir nicht ganz so sicher bin oder auch eine Kernel-Config. Daher kann ich das gerade für die erste Installation sehr empfehlen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum

Huh, für den relativ neuen

Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit ethernet (rev 10) 

gibt es (soweit ich bisher gesehen hab) noch keinen Treiber im aktuellen Kernel - von daher wirst du ihn zZt noch selbst hinzufügen müssen.

Als Live CD für die Gentoo Installation könntest du zb Knoppix verwenden, dort ist der Treiber schon mit enthalten:  *Knoppix 7.0 Release - Version 7.0.5 wrote:*   

>  Eine vorläufige Unterstützung für neuere Atheros-Netzwerkkarten, die noch nicht im offiziellen Kernel behandelt werden, ist ebenso aufgenommen worden (Modelle 1969:1091 - AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet, 1969:1090 - AR8162 Fast Ethernet, 1969:10A1 - AR8171 Gigabit Ethernet, 1969:10A0 - AR8172 Fast Ethernet). 

  (Auszug)

Nun müsste man nur noch herausfinden wie man diesen Treiber (Modul "alx") möglichst sauber im installierten Gentoo mit bereitstellen kann (dazu hab ich zZt noch keine Idee).

----------

## Max Steel

Die sauberste Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich ein ebuild welches das Modul für denaktuellen Kernel baut. dazu macht man in der Regel ein Ebuild-Request auf bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Die sauberste Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich ein ebuild welches das Modul für denaktuellen Kernel baut. dazu macht man in der Regel ein Ebuild-Request auf bugs.gentoo.org

 

Ah ja, hab mal kurz nachgesehen, erste Ansätze gibt es schon --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462760

----------

## HanZ4000

Ein Dank an alle fleissigen Schreiber für die umfangreichen Antworten! 

Ich sehe, auf was es hinausläuft. Ich sollte eine andere LiveCD als Installationsmedium nutzen, da dort höchstwarscheinlich die nötigen Treiber vorhanden sind.

Ich hätte dann 2 Fragen:

a) Kann ich trotz einer anderen LiveCD mich an die Installationsanleitung halten?

b) Sobald Gentoo dann auf meinem Laptop installiert ist, wird meine Netzwerkkarte unterstützt, d.h. wird im aktuellen Kernel die Netzwerkkarte unterstützts? Es wäre ja sinnlos, wenn ich letztlich Gentoo installieren kann, jedoch ich mit diesem Betriebssystem anschließend keine Internetverbindung besitze.

Für die Zukunft: Wo kann ich nachlesen, welcher Gentoo-Kernel welche Hardware unterstützt?

----------

## Fijoldar

 *HanZ4000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) Kann ich trotz einer anderen LiveCD mich an die Installationsanleitung halten?

 

Na klar, es ändert sich an der Anleitung nichts. Die LiveCD dient lediglich dazu, eine Umgebung zur Verfügung zu stellen um den Internet-Zugang zu gewährleisten, die Partitionen einzurichten, einen akutellen stage3 Tarball herunterzuladen und in das neue Gentoo System zu chrooten. Da spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob die LiveCD nun ein Ubuntu, OpenSuse oder Gentoo ist. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Architektur stimmt! Also z.B. 64 Bit Live System für eine 64 Bit Gentoo Installation. Sonst schlägt das Chrooten fehl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> b) Sobald Gentoo dann auf meinem Laptop installiert ist, wird meine Netzwerkkarte unterstützt, d.h. wird im aktuellen Kernel die Netzwerkkarte unterstützts? Es wäre ja sinnlos, wenn ich letztlich Gentoo installieren kann, jedoch ich mit diesem Betriebssystem anschließend keine Internetverbindung besitze.
> 
> 

 

Wenn die Karte mit der Live CD funktioniert, wird sie auch irgendwie mit Gentoo funktionieren  :Very Happy: . Du kannst ja dann während dem Live Betrieb nachsehen, welche Treiber geladen wurden und wie der Kernel konfiguriert ist (Stichwort /proc/config.gz).

----------

